# Adding a new raidz to zpool does not give zfs create more space



## audunfr (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello everybody and thanks for this great forum.
Sorry if this has been asked before but couldn't find any threat.

First my build:
FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #0: Thu Jan  1 14:37:25 UTC 2009  

I am wondering of something.
I had this zpool for testing:

```
-----------------------------
pool: media
 state: ONLINE
 scrub: none requested
config:

	NAME        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
	media       ONLINE       0     0     0
	  raidz1    ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad4     ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad6     ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad8     ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad10    ONLINE       0     0     0
 errors: No known data errors
--------------------------
NAME                    SIZE    USED   AVAIL    CAP  HEALTH     ALTROOT
media                  1.70T    245K   1.70T     0%  ONLINE     -
--------------------------
```
Then i would like to add usb disks da0 da1 da2 da3 to the media pool.
If i added these usb devices on the above add command i would have lesser space then if i dident include them.

Ok, so now i am trying to add the usb disk with the command.

```
zpool add media raidz da0 da1 da2 da3
```
After the disks are added i can run the zpool status:

```
--------------------------
  pool: media
 state: ONLINE
 scrub: none requested
config:

	NAME        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
	media       ONLINE       0     0     0
	  raidz1    ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad4     ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad6     ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad8     ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad10    ONLINE       0     0     0
	  raidz1    ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da0     ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da1     ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da2     ONLINE       0     0     0
	    da3     ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
--------------------------
NAME                    SIZE    USED   AVAIL    CAP  HEALTH     ALTROOT
media                  2.31T    245K   2.31T     0%  ONLINE     -
--------------------------
```
Ok, thats good but when i run the command zfs create media/test

```
--------------------------
NAME         USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
media        180K  1.70T  26.9K  /media
media/test  26.9K  1.70T  26.9K  /media/test
--------------------------
```
So does anyone know how i can add these last disks to the zfs command?

Sorry if this is a stupid question, just moved from centos to Freebsd to try something new for my semi "test" fileserver .

Thanks for any answer


----------

